# 602.10.5 continuously sheathed



## rktect 1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Does this section mean that at all corners, they will be sheathed no less than 24" from the corner or as they have refernced method #3 that the min. width of sheathing panel next to an opening could be located within 12.5 feet from the corners as outlined in 602.10.1.

I have a submittal for cont. sheathed home and one corner of the house locates two windows in the corner at about 16" from each corner edge.  No more than 65% of the wall height, so a min. of a 24" sheathed panel is required per table 602.10.5.  Could they be using the other side of the window opening for the min. of 24" as long as they are within the first 12.5 feet?

Or do they need to provide some shear panel at this corner condition?

It seems that 602.10.6.2 # 1  for single story requires this panel to be a min. of 16" and # 2 for two story condition to be a min. of 24"

Or is this just not allowed under the 16" min. and 24" min.  Move the windows outward to these minimums?


----------



## Mule (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: 602.10.5 continuously sheathed

As long as the 4' panel is within 12.5 feet of the corner you will be within code. The main reason for this section is when you can't get a full panel with the 12.5 feet. Then the narrow wall windbracing would kick in.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: 602.10.5 continuously sheathed

Mule,



The 48" panels apply only to the 8 ft. height top plates. Please refer to Table R602.10.5 for requirements on

top plates taller than 8 ft. and per centage of openings.  





rktect 1,



What are the heights of your submittal top plates ?



.


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: 602.10.5 continuously sheathed

Well the first floor where the windows are are 9 foot ceilings.  There is a second floor above.  The windows are about 6 feet tall located about 16" from the corner, using a scale.  I had to use a scale because people here dimension to the centerline of windows and doors instead of dimensioning rough openings.  So assuming he is calling out the correct window and they inserted the correct window opening, it is located about 16 inches from the corner.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 5, 2010)

Re: 602.10.5 continuously sheathed

As I understand Table R602.10.5 and using your 6 ft. window on a 9 ft. wall, I would say that a minimum

braced wall panel of 27" [ wide ] by 9 ft. [ tall ] continuous sheathing, would be required, ...with the specific

nailing pattern. Also, see Section R602.10.11.2, the Exception for the braced wall locations.

.


----------



## peach (Mar 6, 2010)

Re: 602.10.5 continuously sheathed

corner windows are something you should always avoid.. especially when there are two of them.  It's up to the designer to prove compliance with the Code.  So, make them prove it.

There are several ways to achieve the braced wall requirements.. it's up to the designer to show them on the plans..


----------



## GHRoberts (Mar 6, 2010)

Re: 602.10.5 continuously sheathed



			
				peach said:
			
		

> corner windows are something you should always avoid.. especially when there are two of them.  It's up to the designer to prove compliance with the Code.  So, make them prove it.There are several ways to achieve the braced wall requirements.. it's up to the designer to show them on the plans..


In this case a note indicating continuous sheathing should be sufficient.

===

I like pairs of corner windows.  They tend to open up a room.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 6, 2010)

Re: 602.10.5 continuously sheathed

I always found it easier to calculate the wind (or seismic) forces and use the perforated shear wall provisions of the IBC than to understand the IRC braced wall requirements.

You ignore the windows and the narrow sheathed space at the corners, and make sure there is adequate shear capacity in the rest of the wall.


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Re: 602.10.5 continuously sheathed

See, that is what I am talking about here.  It is continuously sheathed.  So the language for the 6 foot opening in a 9 foot high first floor is messing me up.  It seems like they want the corners covered anyways.  I'm no engineer but it seems that the continuously sheathed aspect should be enough.  If I applied method 3 instead this would be an acceptable solution to have the 4 foot panel on the other side of the opening.


----------



## rogerpa (Mar 7, 2010)

Re: 602.10.5 continuously sheathed

This entire section on braced walls was revised in the 2009 based on recommendations from the ICC Ad Hoc Committee on Wall Bracing.

You might want to look at the revised rules for guidance even if your jurisdiction hasn't yet adopted the 2009.

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_sec002_par019.htm?bu=IC-P-2009-000002&bu2=IC-P-2009-000019


----------



## Mule (Mar 7, 2010)

Re: 602.10.5 continuously sheathed



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> Mule,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OP didn't specify top plate height, that's why I stated for 8' top plates. Guess I should have asked!


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: 602.10.5 continuously sheathed

rktect 1,



I too have a hard time in interpreting the wall bracing methods.    Section R602.10.11.2 [ in the `06 IRC ]

is for Seismic Zones D0, D1 & D2. I would not have a problem with you installing the braced wall panel

within 12.5' of the corner. Also, remember about the seams being located within 24" of the mid-height of

the panel [ see Figure R602.10.6.2 in the `06 IRC ].

.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: 602.10.5 continuously sheathed

Isn't the whole point of having braced wall lines within 12.5 ft from the corners so that you can have windows at the corners? I'm speaking in general, not necessarily comenting on the OP's particular condition.


----------



## Mule (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: 602.10.5 continuously sheathed

In my opinion...yep!


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 8, 2010)

Re: 602.10.5 continuously sheathed

Even if/when you don't need to consider panels at the corners for shear purposes, there is usually an uplift or potential overturning situation going on there that needs to be addressed.


----------



## barlovian (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: 602.10.5 continuously sheathed

What is your seismic design category and wind speed?


----------

